
Only straight white men need to pay for TechSummit tickets - tomp
http://www.techsummit.io/amsterdam/#tickets
======
DarkKomunalec
The site says:

"The TechSummit diversity ticket program is meant to facilitate attendance at
the conference by candidates from traditionally under-represented groups in
Tech including women, people of color, LGBT, and people with disabilities."

~~~
jgrahamc
i.e. if you are straight, white, male and able-bodied then you have to pay the
registration fee.

EDIT: forgot 'male' as well.

------
tmat
sad and pathetic, some really great speakers but I wouldn't go near that shit
hole and I sure as fuck wouldn't pay because I'm a straight white male.

